# Cherry Cabinet build



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

This project is taking some time due to other commentments around the house. Here is a shot of the door with it's first coat of finish and one panel still being sanded for the other door. Hope you like it.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

I've never seen a finish like it. How did you do it? Not a negative response, just curious.
So far, it looks good.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

You may want to ssue a sealer on the wood to prevent blotching. I like to use Shellac to help prevent blotching and helps give a consistent color. Otherwise it will looks great.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

The finish is polyurothane by minwax. Any thing else you see is the grain in the purple hart.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That explains the look, it is a nice combination for your kitchen cabinets..I have not seen much purple hart.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Purple hart has some of the same look as Philippine mahoganies.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> The finish is polyurothane by minwax. Any thing else you see is the grain in the purple hart.


I've seen purple heart, but never that color, NICE!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I have used purple hart before and have found it to have unusual grain. I would like to see a picture of what you get with purple hart.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Door install*

Started to put the doors on the cabinet.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*More shots of the cabinet*

I love wood , so I thought you might enjoy seeing the gain in this cherry cabinet.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's really nice.. The finish really brings out the depth in the wood!

Jim


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Jim , I put a coat of gel stain on the cherry first then the ploy. I like the look.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Test fit*

Today I test fitted the other door. Looking good.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Good job. I love how cherry looks.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks me too. It is the choice of the wife also.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

John,

When it's the choice of the wife also, all is GOOD. 

What brand / type / color of stain did you use?

Jim


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

What did you put on the purple heart? I picked up a piece of it to play with.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

On the Cherry I used Minwax gel stain. I only used one aplication. Then I used Minwax fast drying Polyurethane on the Cherry. The purple hart has only the polyurethane on it. The purple hart is very dense wood. Be sure to use push sticks with it. I have redesign one finger because I did not follow my own advice.


----------

